

About YouTube RealTime - ccarpenterg
http://www.google.com/support/youtube/bin/answer.py?hl=en&answer=145714

======
chaosmachine
Who else was expecting "RealTime" to be some kind of live streaming feature?

~~~
izak30
My first reaction was 'YouTube is taking on ustream and justin.tv?'

------
truebosko
This is a neat step forward in actually making YouTube accounts worthwhile
but, as others I thought it would be live streaming. damn :)

------
pmorici
Reminds me of FriendFeed

